# Transmisor FM de HLLY 20 Watts



## DavidGuetta (Abr 27, 2011)

He visto (ya hace harto tiempo) un transmisor que realmente me llama la atención, y me sorprende su muy bajo costo.

La publicación en ebay.com es esta:

http://cgi.ebay.com/HLLY-20W-FM-RAD...=63&clkid=8762282517984218864#ht_10425wt_1139

Me parece bastante barato el precio para la calidad que es. Según JDReviews, tiene una salida aproximada de 19W (probandolo con carga fantasma). De hecho tiene un video acerca de él y una página web en donde se ve el análisis del mismo. Tiene un modo de baja potencia de 1W, que es útil a la hora de probar y ajustar una antena sin quemar la etapa de salida del transmisor. Además trae entrada de microfono, potenciometros de volumen del mismo y para la entrada de Audio. Su rango de frecuencia va de 76 a 109 MHz y segun compradores su separacion de stereo es muy buena. El único defecto es que trae un conector BNC, el cual pudiera haber sido un PL, pero existen en el mercado adaptadores para esto, asi que no será un problema.

*Video*






*Análisis* (Inglés)
http://www.jdreviews.co.cc/hlly20w.html

Lo que si sugiero y todos sugieren es que compren directamente desde Ebay.com con el vendedor oficial y que esta como ''Top Seller'' y no de otros ya que hay imitaciones de menor calidad lo cual puede llegar a ser muy desastroso (por la calidad de componentes, construcción dudosa, defectos de fabricación, espurias en la FM, poca separación stereo, etc).

Tengo planeado comprarlo por lo económico que es, pero tendria que esperar juntar el dinero y mandarlo a pedir desde China (Dicen que demoran muy poco en enviarlo).

Hay varias razones por la cual estos transmisores son baratos:

1.- Su construcción es simplificada, en una lujosa carcasa de aluminio aleado. El rack de 19'' es espacioso, requiere mayor espacio (pero da mayor sensacion de profesionalismo) y estos transmisores estan pensados para lugares pequeños en donde el espacio es oro (y en donde no se quiere que se vea un tan bultoso equipamiento).

2.- El transistor de salida es el Mitsubishi RD15HVF1, el cual es un MOSFET de alto rendimiento, ganancia y de bajo voltaje en encapsulado TO-220 (A eso debe su bajisimo costo)

3.- Su armado es SMD, lo cual abarata costos de ensamble y espacio, además lo hace mas inmune a autooscilaciones y espurias indeseadas.

Por ahora dejo este post a los que les gusta la radiofrecuencia y la radiodifusion, como a mi y para los que quisieran deleitarse con tener una pequeña gran emisora en sus casas.

Saludos!


----------



## fran becu (Abr 27, 2011)

es muy hermoso!!!


----------



## elgriego (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola colega ,como le gustan a ud los transmisores,sere curioso ,cuantos equipos de fm ,transmisores: se entiende tiene o a armado ud.
Pd Vio, soy un poco chusma.

Pd 2 La verdad se ve lindo el equipito habria que chequearlo con instrumental a ver si es tan limpio espectralmente ,pero en lo personal prefiero el montaje convencional ,es que ya estoy grande y me estoy quedando chicato,con decir que a los smd los tengo que ver con un microscopio jajaja .

 Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 27, 2011)

La verdad es que no armo transmisores de FM (profesionales para vender) simplemente soy hobbista y he armado mis propios transmisores (pequeños), hace tiempo monte una emisora de 1W con PLL la cual compre la PCB hecha y tuve que hacerle su antena dipolo, ademas de medirla y ajustarla a la menor ROE posible (en la practica le saque 1.4:1 y no pude bajarla mas que eso) pero aun asi le saque sin mentir unos 5km sin obstaculos o aun mas. Al tener conocimientos practicos y teoricos me manejo bastante en el tema y aparte que me interesan los diseños que esos transmisores tienen.

Ahora tener un transmisor asi para mi seria el mejor regalo (material) que mi radio online pueda tener para salir en la FM. Tengo un handy Icom de 5W:







Un ICF-51 VHF que no tiene antena, pero que probe con una simple resistencia de 47R a 1W como carga resistiva, y al calentarse esta enseguida veo que si da los 5W, en comparacion con la emisora de 1w que demoraba a que esa misma resistencia tomara calor. A este handy le comprare la antena y lo venderé a ver si logro regodiarme con ese HLLY.

_PD: Que precio le sugeren (en Dolares) a ese handy?_


Saludos!


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 28, 2011)

depende del rango de transmisión del handy


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 28, 2011)

Es de 5W, minimo da unos 5km de alcance.


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 23, 2011)

le compre la antena al handy... anda bien!


----------



## ivans69 (May 24, 2011)

que tal, yo tengo un bebe de estos, compre ese mismo con su antenilla
sin obstaculos si emite muy lejos y el conector bnc no lo veo como un defecto, se le podria reemplazar
aunque si va a  ser un dolor de cabeza para los vecinos por que interfiere en casi todo el rango pero no se que tan lejos, no hice pruebas


----------



## tiago (May 24, 2011)

A mi me regalaron un HLLY de 15 wats y no está mal, el audio es muy aceptable, así como la separación, yo le quite el BNC y le puse un "N"

Es muy resistente, pues quien me lo dió lo tuvo por accidente una hora sin antena y no se destruyó el transistor de salida.

Saludos.


----------



## ivans69 (May 24, 2011)

tiago dijo:


> Es muy resistente, pues quien me lo dió lo tuvo por accidente una hora sin antena y no se destruyó el transistor de salida.



encerio no se daño? tal vez lo tenia a 1w
el mio se quemo por que nunca ajuste la antena, saben si es dificil conseguir el transistor?


----------



## tiago (May 24, 2011)

Eso es lo que me dijo, cuesta de creer, aunque puedo decir que medio minuto si lo resiste 

El transistor es un fet que al menos en Ebay si que existe.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 24, 2011)

Tambien en Alexcom Chile: http://www.stipe.co.cl/indexe.htm 

consulten por el email que aparece, tambien vende transmisores de estos y vi que tiene en la lista los mosfet RD15HVF1 que son los transistores de salida.



ivans69 dijo:


> encerio no se daño? tal vez lo tenia a 1w
> el mio se quemo por que nunca ajuste la antena, saben si es dificil conseguir el transistor?



Demás, tienen un modo de 1W y otro de 20W.


----------



## foso (May 24, 2011)

de que frecuencia es el handy ???


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 24, 2011)

Por lo que veo va por los 157.15 MHz, certeramente no se la frecuencia programada pero vi que la frecuencia clavaba bien en el canal 20 de TV Cable (157.25 MHz carrier de video) y movi la sintonia fina a lo menos que se podia. La sintonia fina de la tele tiene 100 KHz de corrimiento por lado, tomando la frecuencia central.

La potencia esta bastante prometedora, saca los 5W y juego un rato con la radio encendiendo las ampolletas de ahorro de la casa e interfiriendo con aparatos electronicos a ver que sucede D


----------



## ivans69 (Jun 5, 2011)

tiago dijo:


> Eso es lo que me dijo, cuesta de creer, aunque puedo decir que medio minuto si lo resiste
> 
> El transistor es un fet que al menos en Ebay si que existe.
> 
> Saludos.



si, en ebay si existe, pero yo hablaba si era facil de conseguir en las tiendas de electronica, lo encargue en una tienda en mexico capital y segun ellos mandaron un sustituto, fue un:IRSF3021, claro antes de colocarlo verifique el datasheet y nada que ver:enfadado: que burla.
pero bueno al menos ya lo encargue en ebay ya llegara en algunos dias 

saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 5, 2011)

Los distribuidores por ganar algo de dinero empiezan a buscar cualquier sustituto en vez de simplemente decir que no esta el nº especificado.


----------



## ivans69 (Jun 6, 2011)

si, eso mismo solo por ganar dinero te venden cualquiera


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 6, 2011)

En pocas palabras: no saben lo que venden. 

Hasta uno sabe mas que los vendedores


----------



## ivans69 (Jun 11, 2011)

oigan, creo que estaria bueno hacerse un amplificador con el RD15VHF


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 11, 2011)

Me gustaría, pero no cacho nada como comprar en ebay... menos si no tengo tarjeta para el paypal :c


----------



## Vin (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola, no tiene mucho que ver con el tema, pero comprar en ebay es muy facil, y paypal no te obliga a tener tarjeta de credito, puedes usar una cuenta bancaria.

Si tienes dudas con ebay mandame un mp, llevo años comprando de ahi jeje.

Saludos


----------



## ivans69 (Jun 12, 2011)

si, es facil comprar en ebay yo tampoco tengo tarjeta de credito nisiquiera cuenta de banco, pero pago a una persona para que me transfiera credito a mi cuenta


----------



## ivans69 (Jun 15, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Me gustaría, pero no cacho nada como comprar en ebay... menos si no tengo tarjeta para el paypal :c



si me ayudas a hacer mi amplificador yo te patrocino el mosfet
que dices?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 15, 2011)

Como no entendi ''yo te patrocino el mosfet :/''


----------



## ivans69 (Jun 15, 2011)

ps compro uno para mi y otro para ti para que trabajes con el
si or nou?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 15, 2011)

interesante propuesta. 

Desde ya sueño con tener ese RD15HVF1 en mis manos y echarle manos para hacerlo andar  y para tener una radio de mis sueños!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 15, 2011)

Aprovechando que investige un poco mas del RD15HVF1 les dejo un buen esquema de un eficiente amplificador de RF. Fíjense... necesita solo 0.2 watts y saca 10-15W (un poco menos de eficiencia que un modulo de potencia BGY33, en un simple mosfet !!)


----------



## ivans69 (Jun 16, 2011)

ok, oye donde encontraste este diagrama yo andube buscando y solo encontre uno, algunos componentes ya los tengo lo que creo que me sera dificil de consegir es el trimmer y el rf choque


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 16, 2011)

El diagrama es de Free Radio Berkeley, googlea un poco eso, tienen esquemas buenos.

Por que dificil conseguir el ''trimmer'' y el choque de RF? el trimmer es simplemente un potenciometro de 10Kohm tipo preset, sin mas vueltas, ojalá de esos azules plasticos  o con eje naranjo...

El choque de RF puede ser una pequeña varilla de ferrite de 5mm de largo y 3mm de grosor, con unas 5 vueltas aprox sobre ella.

Saludos!
_
[PD] Igual anduve buscando esquemas con el RD15HVF1 para la FM, ahora recien me encontre este..._


----------



## ivans69 (Jun 16, 2011)

cierto, estaba un poco confundido, crei que era trimmer de capacitancia y no resistivo, en que aparato puedo encontrar el ferrite?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 16, 2011)

Tendrias que buscar en chassis de tv's viejas, por ahi suelen traer en la parte de amplificacion un par de choques de RF como estos






El mejor Choke de RF a usar es el VK200:






¡Ya se me ocurrio !! usar mejor ferrites de los que vienen en Balunes de TV! tema solucionado.






A estos si los he visto en muchas ocasiones en transmisores FM y amplis.

En todo caso el RF Choke no tiene un valor critico... es cosa de poner uno para que la RF no salga hasta por quizas donde !


----------



## ivans69 (Jun 16, 2011)

bien, creo que ya tengo solucionado lo de el rf choke, oye y el tamaño del pcb seria igual al de la foto?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 17, 2011)

Supongo que un poco más grande, pero prefiero que se haga con lapiz para escribir en DVD's y CD's (marcador) y uno mismo darle la escala, y detalles a su propio gusto...  por mi parte si hago esto lo hago solo con lapiz


----------



## ivans69 (Jun 29, 2011)

oye ahi en ese diagrama que mostraste, una pata del 7805 creo que va conectada al voltaje no?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 29, 2011)

Si, ya que ese regulador regula a 5V para el Bias del Mosfet. Saludos...


----------



## gabriel7747 (Ago 11, 2012)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Si, ya que ese regulador regula a 5V para el Bias del Mosfet. Saludos...



bueno por desgracia en la web me encontre el mismo esquema hice 2 pcb y lo estoy armando haber como anda, les cuento mis progresos tengo 2 irf de 6 watts y 1 de 15 watts


----------



## elektrocom (Jul 22, 2015)

estan hablando de este tema . pasolas fotos y circuito del hilly


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 22, 2015)

elektrocom dijo:


> estan hablando de este tema . pasolas fotos y circuito del hilly



Esas fotos corresponden a otro modelo de transmisor, uno de 15W el cual se vende como KIT para armar (el HLLY viene armado, listo para usar, y posee una electrónica más compleja. Yo poseo la versión "chica" del transmisor que sale en la foto, que es de 7W y utiliza el 2SC1971 como paso final.

De todas maneras, se agradece el aporte


----------



## elektrocom (Jul 23, 2015)

lo que no se entiende porque en titulo ponen hilly de 20 watt sino puede ser que rinda mas de 15 watt con el RD15, y no todos los transistores rinden igual algunos llega a 10 watt y calientan mas que otros, sino tendrian que hacer un ampli con dos RD15 como el de fato


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 25, 2015)

elektrocom dijo:


> lo que no se entiende porque en titulo ponen hilly de 20 watt sino puede ser que rinda mas de 15 watt con el RD15, y no todos los transistores rinden igual algunos llega a 10 watt y calientan mas que otros, sino tendrian que hacer un ampli con dos RD15 como el de fato


Hola estimado Don elektrocom , se no for de muchas molestias , ?? podrias ustedes subir lo Link dese amplificador que posteaste arriba ?? , !!tengo muchas ganas de armar ese lineal de 30 Wattios banda ancha (88 - 108MHz) con dos RD15 !!.
!Muchas gracias , fuerte abrazoz !
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Jul 25, 2015)

hola daniel, no tengo los datos de los compoinetes, lo encontre asi en una pagina  de turquia , pero no se mas , analizandolo , veo que la parte de  polarizacion de los  RD15  no seria problema , pero en la entrada de Rf ahi si complica un poco , y en la salida despues del balun , que es raro porque usa 2 lineas de coaxil , y no 3 lineas como tiene que ser, estaria adaptando la salida con los capacitores , tengo otra foto pero no se sabe los valores de los componentes , aunque es mas sinple y capaz que se `pueda hacer , tiene la entrada con un solo capacitor  y a la salida 2 capacitores, se podria probar con cap. varibles para despues colocar capacitores fijos, el otro problema seria la longitud de los cable  coaxil de salida, saludos,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 25, 2015)

elektrocom dijo:


> hola daniel, no tengo los datos de los compoinetes, lo encontre asi en una pagina  de turquia , pero no se mas , analizandolo , veo que la parte de  polarizacion de los  RD15  no seria problema , pero en la entrada de Rf ahi si complica un poco , y en la salida despues del balun , que es raro porque usa 2 lineas de coaxil , y no 3 lineas como tiene que ser, estaria adaptando la salida con los capacitores , tengo otra foto pero no se sabe los valores de los componentes , aunque es mas sinple y capaz que se `pueda hacer , tiene la entrada con un solo capacitor  y a la salida 2 capacitores, se podria probar con cap. varibles para despues colocar capacitores fijos, el otro problema seria la longitud de los cable  coaxil de salida, saludos,


Bueno lo gran probema que veo es sacar los correctos valores de todos capacitores ceramicos tipo disco enpleados en ese proyecto . Lo transformador balun de entrada  mas parece tener una unica espira  en lo secundario  y dos espiras en lo primario  o sea una transformación de 4:1 en inpedancias , ya lo transformador de salida es conposto por dos cable coaxiales mui probabelmente de 25 OHmios de inpedancia caracteristica y ese conpoen tanbien un transformador de 4:1 de inpedancias , acuerdo con ustedes que falto un tercer cable de 50 OHmios haciendo la función de balun.
!!!Ojalá algun dia quizaz un  conpañero ( o mejor aun una alma caridosa)que tenga una desas joias en las manos y nos pueda brindar con los valores de los respectivos capacitores ceramicos enpleados en ese maravilloso lineal despues de una ingineria reversa .
Haora se no for de muchas molestias , ?? podrias ustedes fornir los links de las paginas donde sacaste eses dos amplificadores ??.
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elmito2 (Sep 1, 2015)

Huy.. creo que llegue tarde y ya no estas las imágenes.  Podría alguien resubirlos por favor


----------



## elektrocom (Sep 3, 2015)

en el primer enlace que es Ebay estan las fotos, estos chinos mienten, dicen 20 watt y con suerte con 12 volt llega a 12 watt , para 15 watt hay que usar una fuente de 15 volt.y al 2SC2053 que tiene de exitador del RD15 hay que ponerle disipador porque sino calienta _muchísimo_,  ja ja


----------



## Luis FV (May 26, 2016)

Yo tengo la versión actual del transmisor de 15 watts, publicado como HLLY. Parece que la marca esa solo se ha agregado al aparato. Viene solo como CZH 15 A e indica que salen 15 watts. Aparte el precio es muy inferior al que aparecía en la publicación de HLLY.


----------



## elektrocom (Nov 29, 2016)

Que les parece este transmisor de fm de 15 watt


----------



## elgriego (Nov 29, 2016)

Hola elektrocom. Es el tipico Tx de Fm que venia en los reproductores mp3 fm para auto,con una etapa de potencia,Si se arma correctamente tendria que funcionar,faltaria el codigo del controlador,o hacer uno ,en base a la data de ese ci pll.

Saludos.


----------



## elektrocom (Nov 29, 2016)

hola yo tengo el hex  para el pic16f628 , lo hice pero suena mal el audio , en los graves, probe cambiando componentes pero no lo pude hacer andar bien, no le encontre solusion para que ande bien.


----------

